# I'm taking a break from this thread



## Santaclear (Sep 12, 2007)

After all the haters without lives kept coming out, trying to flog a dead horse on my previous *I am leaving this thread* thread, I've been feeling emotionally exhausted from defending myself against a bunch of passive aggressive glad-handing FA phonies, chub-huggers and rubenesque bitches. 

Sure, it's easy to criticize me. Up there in your ivory tower, all holier-than-thou, and pass hypocritical judgment on guys like me who are down here fighting in the trenches. 

Ask yourself for a minute - do you care how I feel? Do you know who I am? And then you armchair psychologists have the gall to tell me how to live my life.

So I'm taking a breather from this thread. Just as in my last thread, I won't be reading any of the replies, so say what you will.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 12, 2007)

what you will


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Sep 12, 2007)

:doh: seems I missed something yet again!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> After all the haters without lives kept coming out, trying to flog a dead horse on my previous *I am leaving this thread* thread, I've been feeling emotionally exhausted from defending myself against a bunch of passive aggressive glad-handing FA phonies, chub-huggers and rubenesque bitches.
> 
> Sure, it's easy to criticize me. Up there in your ivory tower, all holier-than-thou, and pass hypocritical judgment on guys like me who are down here fighting in the trenches.
> 
> ...


I'd like to join you... if you don't mind, that is...


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 12, 2007)

This is not a cry for help. Unlike some here, I am not a drama nerd. I only posted out of concern that my formerly beloved Dimensions posters had turned into a bunch of shallow, immature ninnies (if you don't mind my saying so.) 

And it seems that the lack of any meaningful response to my initial post is proving my worst fears correct.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 12, 2007)

But we haven't had cake yet!


----------



## CrankySpice (Sep 12, 2007)

I know you've said this isn't a cry for help, but plainly that's exactly what this is. Might I strongly suggest a visit to your podiatrist, as I'm nearly certain extensive foot pain is what is causing these uncalled for outbursts. I realize I have no training in podiatry, but this is precisely what happened to my ex-husband's sister's best friend's former lover's roommate, so I think I can safely say I recognize it when I see it. That, and I'm quite smugly sure that I'm just a tad more clever than you are, and therefore will attempt to insult you by offering what I contend to be a sincere effort to help.

That is all.


----------



## Esme (Sep 12, 2007)

Somebody's feeling a little dramatic today...


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 12, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> ...
> I am not a drama nerd.


I fully agree with what Santaclear has said, for those of you reading this. There is nothing "nerd" about him. He are articulate, thoughtful, introspective, humorous, sensitive, maybe overly sensitive as these threads may suggest (if I may say so...)



Santaclear said:


> ...
> So I'm taking a breather from this thread. Just as in my last thread, I won't be reading any of the replies, so say what you will.



Since Santaclear is no longer reading replies to these threads, and this thread will otherwise be squandered space in the digital rhelm of Dimensions, I would just like to say something that needs to be said, something I've been meaning to get off my chest... something that I feel is necessary to say:

SELF INDULGENT DRAMA QUEEN!


THREAD SLUT!
("Thread slag!" for those who speak Queen's English)

Disclaimer: The above text is strictly an expression of feeling by "fa_man_stan", these statements are not to be construed as being directed towards any individual or individuals. These statements are not to be used out of context. The above statemens are simply expressions of feeling, and intended as filler for what will potentially be unused space within this thread.

fa_man_stan


----------



## Risible (Sep 12, 2007)

Okay, fine, take a break, then. Just know that after you're gone from this thread, we'll be posting pix of scantily clad rubenesque types here. Mmmmmm.... images .....


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 12, 2007)

Risible said:


> Okay, fine, take a break, then. Just know that after you're gone from this thread, we'll be posting pix of scantily clad rubenesque types here. Mmmmmm.... images .....



Let's not beat around the bush here... Images of women with opulent amounts of flesh; rest assured, Santaclear will at least take a peek. Or at very least he can PM me, I'll give him a detailed description...

fa_man_stan


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh here we go with the old boys club. Men always stick together. Stan I call you an FA!!!!!! And I stand by it.




fa_man_stan said:


> Let's not beat around the bush here... Images of women with opulent amounts of flesh; rest assured, Santaclear will at least take a peek. Or at very least he can PM me, I'll give him a detailed description...
> 
> fa_man_stan


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 12, 2007)

First off, let me say that I have NO idea what this is all about. Whatever he said/she said thing that happened, it all skipped right over me, for which I am glad - because as you can see under my pic, I'm drama free!!
 
However, I just gotta say - when people decide to "take a break" or "leave" a group or forum, why do they have to make a big deal of it and post that they are leaving? Just leave. Go away. Feel free to return when you feel like it. 

I think it's probably because they are hoping/expecting/wanting people to beg them to stay, which is pitiful, if you ask me. Oh... no one did... well.. that's my 2 cents anyway...


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 12, 2007)

I would just like to state for the record that I had nothing to do with this. 
I'm innocent. I swear it. 

Innocent. 

Really. 




Inn-oh-ceh-nt. 


You can't prove it.


----------



## Risible (Sep 12, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Let's not beat around the bush here...
> fa_man_stan



"Beat around the bush"? Oh _really_, Stanley. You're a better linguist than that. I'm telling.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 12, 2007)

This is obviously the thread in which only those with yellow cans can respond. 

OOPS. Sorry. Won't overstep my bounds again.


----------



## Obesus (Sep 12, 2007)

Dear old chap...this thread is making me feel a need for the roar of the greasepaint and the sound of the lights....or whatever....DRAMA...yes, we need MORE DRAMA! I am thinking a local production of Wilde's immortal "The Importance of Being Earnest"....I will play the BUTLER! CUCUMBER SANDWICHES, DAMMIT! 

View attachment Drama%20Logo.jpg


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 12, 2007)

Spanky said:


> This is obviously the thread in which only those with yellow cans can respond.
> 
> OOPS. Sorry. Won't overstep my bounds again.


 OMG...did you all see that?? He tried to touch my cans!! :blink:


----------



## Obesus (Sep 12, 2007)

As with the original "I am leaving this thread" thread which inspired this non-anti-drama-fest, Santaclear is pulling our collective leg(s) and probably invoking the spirit of the Bonzo Dog Band's "Legs" Larrry Smith as well! There is an element of satire which is simply scrumpilicious!  



SuperMishe said:


> First off, let me say that I have NO idea what this is all about. Whatever he said/she said thing that happened, it all skipped right over me, for which I am glad - because as you can see under my pic, I'm drama free!!
> 
> However, I just gotta say - when people decide to "take a break" or "leave" a group or forum, why do they have to make a big deal of it and post that they are leaving? Just leave. Go away. Feel free to return when you feel like it.
> 
> I think it's probably because they are hoping/expecting/wanting people to beg them to stay, which is pitiful, if you ask me. Oh... no one did... well.. that's my 2 cents anyway...



View attachment legslarrysmith03.jpg


----------



## ripley (Sep 12, 2007)

Please don't leave, Anta! We love you!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 12, 2007)

Santa can't be the only person who needs a break around here! I think it's a wise move! Everyone should just take a break from the thread. Turn your backs on it! Stop viewing! Maybe if it's undisturbed for a week we'll have created a new fungus or mold! Who's interested besides me?!?


----------



## mejix (Sep 12, 2007)

santa you are a *survivor*. your pain is much more interesting than anybody else's, and much more important too! _

you are a true inspiration to all of us fa's. _

*


----------



## mejix (Sep 12, 2007)

btw, i'm not leaving this thread. im just doing laundry. i'll be back.

*


----------



## Michelle (Sep 12, 2007)

Dear Anta:

I TOLD the people here that I suspected you were a serial poster and did they listen to me???? Noooooooo!!!! Noooooo --- instead they begged you to come back. I didn't even get any rep for warning them all!!! Instead, they told you how much they'd miss you. In the meantime, you were planning your next attack and now you have done it. _Maybe NEXT time they'll listen to me._ In the meantime, you're probably licking your lips, happy with the reaction you're getting, aren't you?

You asked us to take a minute to ask ourselves if we care how you feel and if we know who you are. Well - I don't care how you feel but I sure know who you are!!!! *Santaclear, I believe you are a sociopathic serial poster. *You don't care about us. You only want to suck out our energy and keep it to yourself. That's who you are!!!

So shoo. Get outta here. Go on. Get. Shoo.

Love,

Michelle


----------



## rainyday (Sep 12, 2007)

What was that time-out place the bad Dim kids like Vince were sent to? I can't remember the name. Anyway, a fast trip there via the business end of a mod's boot toe should mend your solipsistic ways, ya whiner!


(And Mishe, just claim that you were in character and exhibiting meta-sarcasm as part of the role. )


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm having cake dammit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:eat1:


----------



## Esme (Sep 12, 2007)

Ladies! All these responses are playing right into his plan! He *wants* us to keep the drama going, *and* he wants us to eat cake!


Please... post carefully.


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 12, 2007)

I, too, am taking the brakes from this thread.


----------



## Obesus (Sep 12, 2007)

...with absolutely no hope of ever escaping...but it's cozy and there is cake and lots of hot cocoa, so it is Okey Dokey!  :eat1: 

View attachment hot-cocoa.jpg


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 12, 2007)

Obesus said:


> As with the original "I am leaving this thread" thread which inspired this non-anti-drama-fest, Santaclear is pulling our collective leg(s) and probably invoking the spirit of the Bonzo Dog Band's "Legs" Larrry Smith as well! There is an element of satire which is simply scrumpilicious!



Ummm... huh???


----------



## kr7 (Sep 12, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I'm having cake dammit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:eat1:



Did somebody say cake?! I smell cake!

Chris


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 12, 2007)

I claim this thread in the name of spite!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 12, 2007)

Ice cream? Did someone bring ice cream for the cake!!!!!!!!!!!!


And sprinkles.


----------



## kr7 (Sep 12, 2007)

I brought various flavors of Ben & Jerry's!!!

Chris


----------



## ripley (Sep 13, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> Ummm... huh???



He means that Santaclear is being a smart ass, and is poking fun at the drama the boards sometimes abound with.* Taking faux shots at Santaclear for his little put-on display is funny, and makes you want to hit other people less. 

*patented Obesus translator, copyright 2007


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 13, 2007)

ripley said:


> He means that Santaclear is being a smart ass, and is poking fun at the drama the boards sometimes abound with.* Taking faux shots at Santaclear for his little put-on display is funny, and makes you want to hit other people less.
> 
> *patented Obesus translator, copyright 2007


 He DOES have a very smart ass, doesn't he?? :wubu: 

I don't care if he is a drama queen, he's MY drama queen, and all the haters can buzz off.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 13, 2007)

Wait. No.


For the record (again): Santaclear is the most manliest of men that I know. He bears no resemblance whatsoever to a queen. :batting: :kiss2:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 13, 2007)

Look at it this way Joy - if he is a Queen - you just doubled your wardrobe. It's win/win.




JoyJoy said:


> Wait. No.
> 
> 
> For the record (again): Santaclear is the most manliest of men that I know. He bears no resemblance whatsoever to a queen. :batting: :kiss2:


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 13, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Look at it this way Joy - if he is a Queen - you just doubled your wardrobe. It's win/win.


But he's not. Seriously. And it's still a win/win


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh I know there is just something right about you two being together. It always makes me smile. 




JoyJoy said:


> But he's not. Seriously. And it's still a win/win


----------



## Obesus (Sep 13, 2007)

...and that has to be a fabulous thing! Oh, Santa originally posted a satiric "I am leaving this thread" thread in order to make fun of the folks who make huge dramas and agitations about leaving sites and such...it was very amusing, and this thread is a satiric continuation of the first...I brought in the Bonzos since they are the essence of cool British satiric musical wit! :bow: 



SuperMishe said:


> Ummm... huh???


----------



## Obesus (Sep 13, 2007)

...that I brought over to share, from the "Buffie, Fatlane and Friends" thread...seemed the neighborly thing to do!  I think it will go well with the cake, which someone seems to have left out in the rain!



Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Ice cream? Did someone bring ice cream for the cake!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> And sprinkles.



View attachment cake-lg.jpg


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 13, 2007)

No no not soggy cake! 

*someone left the cake out in the rain (sniff)
I don't think that I can take it
Cause it took so long to make it
And I'll never have that recipe again
ooooooh noooooooooooooooooooo* (cough)




Obesus said:


> ...that I brought over to share, from the "Buffie, Fatlane and Friends" thread...seemed the neighborly thing to do!  I think it will go well with the cake, which someone seems to have left out in the rain!


----------



## Obesus (Sep 13, 2007)

....why those words are positively...saaaay....aren't those the lyrics to..."McArthur Park" by Richard Harris? Why, yes, they certainly are. I am sobbing here in the fogs of San Francisco, remembering that damn cake and its' dark green frosting (wha?)......my fleeting youth returns to me for a moment and I suddenly remember that we are in this accursed thread and the cake is wet and it is just....frammoushed!  I am retiring to the quiet of the Room of Solitude in the Institute's Inner Sanctum, but I will be BACK! Yes! AHA! I will NEVER leave this thread!



Sandie_Zitkus said:


> No no not soggy cake!
> 
> *someone left the cake out in the rain (sniff)
> I don't think that I can take it
> ...



View attachment B000002ONN_01_MZZZZZZZ.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 13, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Oh here we go with the old boys club. Men always stick together. Stan I call you an FA!!!!!! And I stand by it.



Why thank you ma'am! An FA I am...



Risible said:


> "Beat around the bush"? Oh _really_, Stanley. You're a better linguist than that. I'm telling.


I know... eloquence totally went out the window on that one...



Spanky said:


> This is obviously the thread in which only those with yellow cans can respond.
> 
> OOPS. Sorry. Won't overstep my bounds again.


I like your cans just the way they are Spanky... but don't tell anybody. Kermit the Frog once said, it ain't easy being green... Some reps headed your direction, just for being Spanky!


BTW... Call me "Golden Boy"...



Michelle said:


> Dear Anta:
> 
> I TOLD the people here that I suspected you were a *serial poster* and did they listen to me???? Noooooooo!!!! Noooooo --- instead they begged you to come back. ...



Just between you and me Michelle... I think it's worse than that... I think Santaclear is a "serial poser"... pretending like he really gives a rip about these threads; walking away like he truly has to for whatever contrived reason, leaving them to languish getting us all worked up into a dander.

POSER!
Again, these words are not to be taken out of context. These interjections are merely random expressions of feeling, performance art if you will. They are in no way directed towards any individual or individuals and are not to be construed as such.



Obesus said:


> ...that I brought over to share, from the "Buffie, Fatlane and Friends" thread...seemed the neighborly thing to do!  I think it will go well with the cake, which someone seems to have left out in the rain!



Obesus, I caution you about leaving a cake unattended, especially in this thread. Santaclear really takes the cake if you know what I'm saying...

Again, random statements, not to be interpreted as being directed towards certain individuals.

fa_man_stan


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 13, 2007)

You're nuts dude and I like it! 




Obesus said:


> ....why those words are positively...saaaay....aren't those the lyrics to..."McArthur Park" by Richard Harris? Why, yes, they certainly are. I am sobbing here in the fogs of San Francisco, remembering that damn cake and its' dark green frosting (wha?)......my fleeting youth returns to me for a moment and I suddenly remember that we are in this accursed thread and the cake is wet and it is just....frammoushed!  I am retiring to the quiet of the Room of Solitude in the Institute's Inner Sanctum, but I will be BACK! Yes! AHA! I will NEVER leave this thread!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 13, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Obesus, I caution you about leaving a cake unattended, especially in this thread. Santaclear really takes the cake if you know what I'm saying...fa_man_stan





For once and for all Stan - it's Muffin - Santa really likes the MUFFIN! Jeez

(I cracked myself up on that one)


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 13, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Obesus said:
> 
> 
> > ....why those words are positively...saaaay....aren't those the lyrics to..."McArthur Park" by Richard Harris? Why, yes, they certainly are. I am sobbing here in the fogs of San Francisco, remembering that damn cake and its' dark green frosting (wha?)......my fleeting youth returns to me for a moment and I suddenly remember that we are in this accursed thread and the cake is wet and it is just....frammoushed!  I am retiring to the quiet of the Room of Solitude in the Institute's Inner Sanctum, but I will be BACK! Yes! AHA! I will NEVER leave this thread!
> ...



Often times the person who appears to be the craziest is the most sane nut in the nut house.

I only briefly glanced at what you wrote Obesus, but I liked that part about the Solitude of the Santaclear's Inner Rectum, I think that sums this thread up quite well. I'll re-read your statement later when I have a chance...

fa_man_stan


----------



## Obesus (Sep 13, 2007)

You, Sir, are a gentleman, a scholar, a poet, a wit, and quite possibly a negotiator of no small power! Yes, I see your perspective and that reminds me to make that "difficult" appointment with Kaiser! AHA! I am now *deeply embroiled *and _implicated_ with this thread...very, very _deeply_! The situation is becoming positively labyrinthine and dare I say in mixed company, interstitially compounded? The ramifications and turns are intestinal and perchance a tad colic-ish!  



fa_man_stan said:


> Often times the person who appears to be the craziest is the most sane nut in the nut house.
> 
> I only briefly glanced at what you wrote Obesus, but I liked that part about the Solitude of the Santaclear's Inner Rectum, I think that sums this thread up quite well. I'll re-read your statement later when I have a chance...
> 
> fa_man_stan



View attachment pythagoras_puzzled.jpg


----------



## Obesus (Sep 13, 2007)

It is no small coincidence that I manage a psychiatric clinic! You gotta' *always* keep an eye on them shrinks...tricky devils, they are and full of the sass! 



Sandie_Zitkus said:


> You're nuts dude and I like it!



View attachment sneeze_with_hanky.jpg


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 13, 2007)

Obesus said:


> It is no small coincidence that I manage a psychiatric clinic! You gotta' *always* keep an eye on them shrinks...tricky devils, they are and full of the sass!



_Obesus, you always bring a smile to my face._


----------



## Obesus (Sep 13, 2007)

You will note, with some interest, that Santaclear, FA Man Stan and I, _ALL _*LIVE IN CALIFORNIA*! Yes! Aha! There is a pattern here...somewhere...I am sure it has something to do with the constant fear of falling into the Pacific Ocean, but in truth, Californians have always been..."special!" We think of a bunch of grizzled prospectors up in the mountains for years on end with no human contact...explains a lot about this thread!
We thank you for gracing this demon-haunted and demented thread and pray ye that your Lunar powers will bless this mess! 

"In the words of E.Clampus Vitus, "Credo Quia Absurdum"



MoonGoddess said:


> _Obesus, you always bring a smile to my face._



View attachment emperor_norton.jpg


View attachment underbelly-0331.jpg


View attachment gabbyhys.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 13, 2007)

Obesus said:


> You, Sir, are a gentleman, a scholar, a poet, a wit, and quite possibly a negotiator of no small power! Yes,
> ...
> interstitially compounded?
> ...



I always appreciate your kind words Obesus (I think...  ) I had to look up "interstitial" but now I'm up to speed.



Obesus said:


> You will note, with some interest, that Santaclear, FA Man Stan and I, _ALL _*LIVE IN CALIFORNIA*! Yes! Aha! There is a pattern here...somewhere...I am sure it has something to do with the constant fear of falling into the Pacific Ocean, but in truth, Californians have always been..."special!"
> 
> ...



Another theory I've heard is that the "loose nuts" roll west because of the earth's easterly rotation (running out of land in Calif of course... nuts get soggy if they fall into the ocean, or go north to Oregon...) I think us Californians are in good company... we're an entertaining bunch at very least.

loose_nut_man_stan


(One of our local icons...)


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 13, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> loose_nut_man_stan




Stan you give me a straight line like that..............and I am trying so hard to be good!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 13, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> loose_nut_man_stan


 Try as I might, I can't stop my brain from reading this as "loose_nut_mutt_stan". Not that I think you're a mutt, Stan, my fine man, but the jury is still out on the loose nut bidness. 




fa_man_stan said:


> (One of our local icons...)


 I grew up admiring ole Will....he's an icon where I'm from, too.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 13, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Stan you give me a straight line like that..............and I am trying so hard to be good!!!!!!!!!!



I'm a strait guy, what can I say... 



JoyJoy said:


> Try as I might, I can't stop my brain from reading this as "loose_nut_mutt_stan". Not that I think you're a mutt, Stan, my fine man, but the jury is still out on the loose nut bidness.
> 
> 
> I grew up admiring ole Will....he's an icon where I'm from, too.



Every guy has a bit of dog in him... mutt is just fine with me 

I always think of Will Rogers as Californian, but he's from Oklahoma if I remember right... (Indian Territories at the time?) He's the classic story of a guy heading west, an entertainer that people loved, an old fashioned good man, a classic westerner, a "loose nut" in his own sort of way. There is a big mural of him by the California Theater in San Bernardino where he performed, I always think of him as I drive through the area.

Stan


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 13, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Every guy has a bit of dog in him... mutt is just fine with me
> 
> I always think of Will Rogers as Californian, but he's from Oklahoma if I remember right... (Indian Territories at the time?) He's the classic story of a guy heading west, an entertainer that people loved, an old fashioned good man, a classic westerner, a "loose nut" in his own sort of way. There is a big mural of him by the California Theater in San Bernardino where he performed, I always think of him as I drive through the area.
> 
> Stan


Random tidbits about the man: (from his biography site)

Will Rogers was first an Indian, a cowboy then a national figure. He now is a legend.

Born in 1879 on a large ranch in the Cherokee Nation near what later would become Oologah, Oklahoma, Will Rogers was taught by a freed slave how to use a lasso as a tool to work Texas Longhorn cattle on the family ranch. As he grew older, Will Rogers' roping skills developed so special that he was listed in the Guinness Book of Records for throwing three lassos at once: One rope caught the running horse's neck, the other would hoop around the rider and the third swooped up under the horse to loop all four legs.

Will Rogers was the star of Broadway and 71 movies of the 1920s and 1930s; a popular broadcaster; besides writing more than 4,000 syndicated newspaper columns and befriending Presidents, Senators and Kings.

During his lifetime, he traveled around the globe three times-- meeting people, covering wars, talking about peace and learning everything possible.

He wrote six books. In fact he published more than two million words. He was the first big time radio commentator, was a guest at the White House and his opinions were sought by the leaders of the world.

Inside himself, Will Rogers remained a simple Oklahoma cowboy. "I never met a man I didn't like," was his credo of genuine love and respect for humanity and all people everywhere. He gave his own money to disaster victims and raised thousands for the Red Cross and Salvation Army.

At home, either on his ranch in Oklahoma or California, he always enjoyed riding horseback, roping steers or playing polo. He would scratch his head, grin and quip that he figured there was something wrong with anybody that didn't like a horse.

He always thought of himself as first a caring member of the human race, American, then a Cherokee Indian; a faithful husband and a father. Even though he was the top-paid star in Hollywood, he was a family man. Will Rogers was very close to his wife, Betty, and their four children.
 Will Rogers Jr., 1911-1993, starred as his Father in two feature movies and was a war hero, a successful actor and a Congressman.
 Mary Rogers, 1913-1989, was a Broadway actress.
 Jim Rogers, 1915-2000, after starring in some cowboy movies as a young man, spent his life as a horse and cattle rancher.
 Betty and Will Rogers's youngest son, Fred, died of diphtheria when he was two.
There were eight children born to Will Rogers' parents, but only four reached adulthood on the rugged frontier of 19th Century Indian Territory.

While a fast horse thrilled Will Rogers, he also loved flying. It was on a flight to Alaska in 1935 with a daring one-eyed Oklahoma pilot named Wiley Post that their plane crashed and both men lost their lives.

In mourning, the world reflected on Will Rogers' words:
 "Live your life so that whenever you lose, you're ahead." "If you live life right, death is a joke as far as fear is concerned."


----------



## Obesus (Sep 13, 2007)

I note with great interest that there is no clear Latin translation for "Woodchuck", but since the Mountain Marmot is a rodenty relative, I think that is an appropriate choice! Well done! Cheers!  

View attachment woodchuck.jpg


----------



## Michelle (Sep 13, 2007)

Just for effect so they're together.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 14, 2007)

Obesus said:


> I note with great interest that there is no clear Latin translation for "Woodchuck", but since the Mountain Marmot is a rodenty relative, I think that is an appropriate choice! Well done! Cheers!



This most humble supplicant wishes either Ms. Joy-Joy or Mr. Obesus to reveal whether in a past life they held court as an Internet (Usenet) Oracle.

The presence of our most illustrious woodchuck, err marmot, totem stands testament to this epiphany.

P.S. Please do not *ZOT* me, kthxbye.


----------



## Obesus (Sep 14, 2007)

No, my own history doth not encompass the glories of those magnificent days and outstanding practitioners of the Marmot Art, however I quote the illustrious Miss JoyJoy:

"Quantum materiae materietur marmota monax si marmota monax materiam possit materiari?"

This eternal question of woodchucks' chewing ability and capacity is, after all, at the very heart and soul of this thread; its' innermost meaning, as it were, and a grand exemplar of the Medieval concept of "Typus et Figura" in the visual arts, relative to rodentia; to wit, we note the tendency of the feline to examine the situation, yet to think wisely on the factor of sheer numbers of rodentia encountered so that, as we ponder this very thread, we sink into a morass that severely overwhelms our ability to comprehend by the *sheer mass of verbiage encountered*!
Quod Erat Demonstratum! 



Admiral_Snackbar said:


> This most humble supplicant wishes either Ms. Joy-Joy or Mr. Obesus to reveal whether in a past life they held court as an Internet (Usenet) Oracle.
> 
> The presence of our most illustrious woodchuck, err marmot, totem stands testament to this epiphany.
> 
> P.S. Please do not *ZOT* me, kthxbye.



View attachment catticus.jpg


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Sep 14, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> This is not a cry for help. Unlike some here, I am not a drama nerd. I only posted out of concern that my formerly beloved Dimensions posters had turned into a bunch of shallow, immature ninnies (if you don't mind my saying so.)
> 
> And it seems that the lack of any meaningful response to my initial post is proving my worst fears correct.



...should I slap my own wrist now


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Sep 14, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I fully agree with what Santaclear has said, for those of you reading this. There is nothing "nerd" about him. He are articulate, thoughtful, introspective, humorous, sensitive, maybe overly sensitive as these threads may suggest (if I may say so...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/I]


I sincerely believe MY Queens ears may shrivel up and fall off and the use of the the term the 'Queens English!'


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Sep 14, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> First off, let me say that I have NO idea what this is all about. Whatever he said/she said thing that happened, it all skipped right over me, for which I am glad - because as you can see under my pic, I'm drama free!!
> 
> However, I just gotta say - when people decide to "take a break" or "leave" a group or forum, why do they have to make a big deal of it and post that they are leaving? Just leave. Go away. Feel free to return when you feel like it.
> 
> I think it's probably because they are hoping/expecting/wanting people to beg them to stay, which is pitiful, if you ask me. Oh... no one did... well.. that's my 2 cents anyway...



Completely agree.


----------



## Esme (Sep 14, 2007)

Is he back yet? Should I set up squares for bets on the return time?


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 14, 2007)

CeCe the Porky Princess! said:


> Completely agree.



So it seems all the babies on the playground just _can't_ be happy until someone gets wounded, eh?  

I started this thread just to say that I was taking a break from it. Not necessarily forever, but that I was taking a step back. Why can't others respect that and do the same?


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 14, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> Just leave. Go away. Feel free to return when you feel like it.
> 
> I think it's probably because they are hoping/expecting/wanting people to beg them to stay, which is pitiful, if you ask me. Oh... no one did... well.. that's my 2 cents anyway...



As I told Sweetnekkid in a rep comment, I was the one who was petty and childish first. It's not right that others try and be more petty and childish than me. 

Posting on this thread is like trying to seduce a dead horse, as distasteful as that might sound. :eat2: 

I can only wish all of the haters well. In fact it's posts like yours, Mishe, that only cement my resolve to take a break from this thread.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 14, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> I'm drama free!



This means you want me to stay, right?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 14, 2007)

(little girl voice) But Santa? We still haven't had cake.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 14, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> (little girl voice) But Santa? We still haven't had cake.



Please, Sandie, I'm trying to take a break. Obesus brought cake for everyone.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 14, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Please, Sandie, I'm trying to take a break. Obesus brought cake for everyone.



I'm sowwy.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 14, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Dear Anta:
> I TOLD the people here that I suspected you were a serial poster and did they listen to me???? Noooooooo!!!! Noooooo --- instead they begged you to come back. I didn't even get any rep for warning them all!!! Instead, they told you how much they'd miss you. In the meantime, you were planning your next attack and now you have done it. _Maybe NEXT time they'll listen to me._ In the meantime, you're probably licking your lips, happy with the reaction you're getting, aren't you?
> You asked us to take a minute to ask ourselves if we care how you feel and if we know who you are. Well - I don't care how you feel but I sure know who you are!!!! *Santaclear, I believe you are a sociopathic serial poster. *You don't care about us. You only want to suck out our energy and keep it to yourself. That's who you are!!!
> So shoo. Get outta here. Go on. Get. Shoo.
> ...



You don't have to read it. I am not a senile poster. Your behavior is postopathic too, you know, practically a test book case.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 14, 2007)

Spanky said:


> This is obviously the thread in which only those with yellow cans can respond.
> OOPS. Sorry. Won't overstep my bounds again.



This type of behavior is exactly why I've taken a break from this thread. Do you really blame me?


----------



## Obesus (Sep 15, 2007)

....respectfully submitting that I don't think we have plumbed the depths of the Marmot/Woodchuck controversy quite yet...I think that this is really the kind of uplifting material that would help to get Dims-world back on track! Respectfully, sir, roger-wilco and out! :bow: :bow: :bow: 

View attachment marmot-aum-gr.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 15, 2007)

Obesus said:


> ....respectfully submitting that I don't think we have plumbed the depths of the Marmot/Woodchuck controversy quite yet...I think that this is really the kind of uplifting material that would help to get Dims-world back on track! Respectfully, sir, roger-wilco and out! :bow: :bow: :bow:



Very true, Senor Obesus, and well worth emerging from my self-imposed break to address. You've been posting so much fine woodchuck and beaverlover art along with other relevant material and hard lore that I've been able to sit back like a bear in the woods and enjoy this thread (which is only possible because I have most of the people here on "Ignore.")

(Here's a photo of a woodchuck followed by the interior of the same animal.) 

View attachment woodchuck1.jpg


View attachment biology1.jpg


----------



## ripley (Sep 15, 2007)

Do NOT make me have to put up a poll about this, people.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 15, 2007)

I know where you can out that poll...I am helpful like that....


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Sep 15, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> So it seems all the babies on the playground just _can't_ be happy until someone gets wounded, eh?
> 
> I started this thread just to say that I was taking a break from it. Not necessarily forever, but that I was taking a step back. Why can't others respect that and do the same?



Perhaps nextime you have a Rant/demonstration (wotever your aim was at the outset of your topic?) may I politely suggest next time a quiet PM to those you feel would understand your plight and notice your disappearance surely that would suffice instead of creating a whole topic to tempt everyone (oooooooh or was that your aim - who the feck cares now?)...

..ah yes and just on a sidenote - is it wrong for certain members of this establishment to agree with others members posts Santa? Have you got to have a select group of seasoned 'friends' behind you pandering to your sensibilities before you can have the bloody nerve to reply or agree to another member? Please advise as I was under the distinct impression when a topic is posted it is customary to receive replies..or am I very wrong, do you receive special treatment?

Now, Santa 'baby' I cannot thank you enough for the referral to myself as a youngster..I am sooooo in need of some youth replenishment today I cant tell you how welcome your comment was!  

Now be sure to have a great day!

CeCe aka the baby


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 15, 2007)

CeCe the Porky Princess! said:


> Perhaps nextime you have a Rant/demonstration (wotever your aim was at the outset of your topic?) may I politely suggest next time a quiet PM to those you feel would understand your plight and notice your disappearance surely that would suffice instead of creating a whole topic to tempt everyone (oooooooh or was that your aim - who the feck cares now?)...
> 
> ..ah yes and just on a sidenote - is it wrong for certain members of this establishment to agree with others members posts Santa? Have you got to have a select group of seasoned 'friends' behind you pandering to your sensibilities before you can have the bloody nerve to reply or agree to another member? Please advise as I was under the distinct impression when a topic is posted it is customary to receive replies..or am I very wrong, do you receive special treatment?
> 
> ...



I have you on "Ignore" but I must say you're a very beautiful woman.


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Sep 15, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I have you on "Ignore" but I must say you're a very beautiful woman.



..you back again? 

Hope your day is doing great.


----------



## Obesus (Sep 15, 2007)

For one blessed moment here, I am the last poster on all four "leaving, taking breaks and marmoting" threads....I am hoping that this magickal conjunction will lay the whole thing to rest...an uneasy rest, but it worked with the "Buffie, Fatlane and Friends" Thread, which is now deader than four doornails! Cross your fingers! Magick is afoot! 

View attachment yog_soth_seal.gif


----------



## Risible (Sep 15, 2007)

CeCe the Porky Princess! said:


> ..you back again?
> 
> Hope your day is doing great.



Yeah, I knew he'd be back ... he couldn't resist my dig about the images. Why, he even posted his own images in this thread :shocked:; did you see that especially pronographic one? Filthy!

it made my day


----------



## Risible (Sep 15, 2007)

Obesus said:


> For one blessed moment here, I am the last poster on all four "leaving, taking breaks and marmoting" threads....I am hoping that this magickal conjunction will lay the whole thing to rest...an uneasy rest, but it worked with the "Buffie, Fatlane and Friends" Thread, which is now deader than four doornails! Cross your fingers! Magick is afoot!



Uh-oh. I posted seconds after you, Obesus. Um, am I cursed now? And, very well, how much is the counter-curse?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 15, 2007)

I have to apologize for not clearing this all up earlier. Santa, is trying to get my attention with this post, it's all about me. He and countless others are desperate to gain my friendship and will do just about anything to get a role in my inner circle. 

In the future just PM me with these sort of issues.

Brenda






"'After all the haters without lives kept coming out, trying to flog a dead horse on my previous I am leaving this thread thread, I've been feeling emotionally exhausted from defending myself against a bunch of passive aggressive glad-handing FA phonies, chub-huggers and rubenesque bitches.

Sure, it's easy to criticize me. Up there in your ivory tower, all holier-than-thou, and pass hypocritical judgment on guys like me who are down here fighting in the trenches.

Ask yourself for a minute - do you care how I feel? Do you know who I am? And then you armchair psychologists have the gall to tell me how to live my life.

So I'm taking a breather from this thread. Just as in my last thread, I won't be reading any of the replies, so say what you will.""


----------



## Obesus (Sep 15, 2007)

...more of a binding or geas...it will probably take about two millenia to work, because the STARS MUST BE RIGHT! (Ahem) OK then, back to the show, no problemos!  



Risible said:


> Uh-oh. I posted seconds after you, Obesus. Um, am I cursed now? And, very well, how much is the counter-curse?



View attachment mesmer.jpg


----------



## Risible (Sep 15, 2007)

_*thumbs through Flamel's Book of Binds and Geas"*_


----------



## Obesus (Sep 15, 2007)

Coolestness, although I wasn't aware that he did anything on the Magia....I could be wrong, but I am an Agrippa man all the way...touch of Paracelsus and a dash of Roger Bacon...hmmmm...sounds like a breakfast recipe'! :bow: 

http://www.levity.com/alchemy/emb_hermes.html

From "Marmots to Magic"...I would say that this thread is covering the letter "M" nicely, which is also the title of the mysterious book in "The Chemical Wedding of Christian Rosenkreuz"...Liber "M"...which I always took to stand for "memory"...the book of memory, which is the key to all Magia! Bingo!



Risible said:


> _*thumbs through Flamel's Book of Binds and Geas"*_



View attachment amcl154.jpg


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 15, 2007)

For one brief shining moment - we had Camelot.

_Camelot?_

It's only a picture. 

*****************************

And Sir Obesus, thou wouldst make a most Robust Merlin. 

I have no desire to be Marian - Oh ney - I wouldst be Morgannna - the witch.






Obesus said:


> For one blessed moment here, I am the last poster on all four "leaving, taking breaks and marmoting" threads....I am hoping that this magickal conjunction will lay the whole thing to rest...an uneasy rest, but it worked with the "Buffie, Fatlane and Friends" Thread, which is now deader than four doornails! Cross your fingers! Magick is afoot!


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 16, 2007)

It takes real guts to leave a thread. Same with taking a break. I think a lot of the haters and drama queens in denial don't realize that.


----------



## Esme (Sep 16, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> It takes real guts to leave a thread. Same with taking a break. I think a lot of the haters and drama queens in denial don't realize that.



Yeah, and I'm thinking it takes exponentially more guts to leave said thread multiple times. 

Don't hate the queen, hate the drama!





gosh I hope the system finally lets me rep Santa again!


----------



## imfree (Sep 16, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> It takes real guts to leave a thread. Same with taking a break. I think a lot of the haters and drama queens in denial don't realize that.


 Thank you, Santaclear, I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 17, 2007)

To my friends who've supported me here, thank you again.  I feel that my time away from the thread has done me good. My break is almost over - soon I will return, upbeat and energized, to post on this thread.  

To the hypocrites who've accused me of being a drama queer, no amount of my protests and screechy beseechment will make you see the bitter truth before your eyes that you so adamantly refuse to admit.

The jealousy, pettiness and outright childish meanness that's reared it's ugly head on this thread, in the guise of "caring" and "compassion"  is but the tip of the iceberg, exposing for all to see the seamy underbelly of our chunkalicious culture and chub-rump acceptance like a slimy serpent of hate slithering out from the Underworld, all googly-eyed and leering on it's hind legs while it drips a million fertile eggs of Hate and judgement and holier-than-thou-ness on the unwitting neutral firmament. Those fertile eggs will take seed unless we watch them, always watching, in our interminable neutral grim vigil. :eat1: 

View attachment miami-vice-dj38.jpg


----------



## Michelle (Sep 17, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> like a slimy serpent of hate slithering out from the Underworld


 
Are you talking gooey ducks _again_?


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 17, 2007)

CeCe the Porky Princess! said:


> [/I]
> 
> 
> I sincerely believe MY Queens ears may shrivel up and fall off and the use of the the term the 'Queens English!'



Hey, what do I know!? I'm just a Yank who speaks with a heavy Californian dialect (I'm resisting the urge end my sentence with "dude"...)  

What the hell was this thread about, I completely forgot now!? Oh well, I think I'm going to drive my lorry down to the market and buy myself a pack of fags. Give me some quid and I'll get spotted dick while I'm there.

queens_man_stan


----------



## mejix (Sep 18, 2007)

i just hope that in time we will learn how this ranks among the "25 things that have made you who you are" 



*


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 18, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> .



Always looking for an excuse to show off your Johnson, eh?


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 19, 2007)

Brenda said:


> I have to apologize for not clearing this all up earlier. Santa, is trying to get my attention with this post, it's all about me. He and countless others are desperate to gain my friendship and will do just about anything to get a role in my inner circle.
> In the future just PM me with these sort of issues.
> Brenda



Ah. 

I wish you hadn't waited this long, Brenda. I saw you'd posted but I couldn't read it anyway since I now have everyone on the thread on "Ignore." Next time I'll pm ya! :wubu:


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 19, 2007)

Obesus said:


> You will note, with some interest, that Santaclear, FA Man Stan and I, _ALL _*LIVE IN CALIFORNIA*!



Very good point, Col. Obesus. As Stan also notes the nuts of California can be notoriously hard to crack. 

View attachment 031208_reaganobit_hmedium.hmedium.jpg


View attachment sunset.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 19, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Always looking for an excuse to show off your Johnson, eh?


Dude, Canadian slang is like, way tripendicular! Showin' your "Johnson"... I bet he's talking about your wang!

I am so bummed right now! This thread fuckin' blows chunks dude!

By the way Santa, what are you doing back here!? I thought you bailed?

waisted_man_stan


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 19, 2007)

Obesus said:


> ....respectfully submitting that I don't think we have plumbed the depths of the Marmot/Woodchuck controversy quite yet...



Now back to this marmot thing if you will, Dr. Obesus. :bow: It seems that both marmots and woodchucks have suspicious looks on their faces, and for them it's very natural. Compare the cautious expression on this marmot as it focuses on some apparently disturbing object in the distance and compare with the woodchuck on page 4, post #75. 

View attachment Marmot-786862 (6).jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 19, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> By the way Santa, what are you doing back here!? I thought you bailed?
> 
> waisted_man_stan



Nah, this is just the break thread. The other one's the leaving thread.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 19, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> fa_man_stan said:
> 
> 
> > By the way Santa, what are you doing back here!? I thought you bailed?
> ...



Cool!


mellow_man_stan


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, all these threads can be a bit confusing, sometimes...


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 19, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, all these threads can be a bit confusing, sometimes...



I think what made it confusing was all the other threads that sprouted up.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 19, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I think what made it confusing was all the other threads that sprouted up.



Maybe you were dreaming about leaving this thread Russ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Maybe you were dreaming about leaving this thread Russ?


I don't think it was him dreaming to leave this thread...
Some of us did so... :blink: :doh: :huh:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 19, 2007)

There should be an official "Break Day" for this thread. Make it Friday or something. Where everyone just takes a break from the thread. You post, you get Das Boot.





And are forced to watch it.  Though it is a good movie...


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 21, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Dude, Canadian slang is like, way tripendicular! Showin' your "Johnson"... I bet he's talking about your wang!


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 21, 2007)

More Wang lore, this one from 1973. I think the guy is pointing to a speck of dust on the screen. 

View attachment Wang1973Ad (3).jpg


----------



## Obesus (Sep 22, 2007)

I thought this here was the "I am taking a break from leaving this thread" thread. Must'a gotten my trackers all foosled up! OK then, I guess I will be taking a break. Uhhhhhhh....not sure how long. Errrrrrrr...could be awhile. I'll let ya' know! OK!  Ohhhhhhhh....I guess that was long enough...Ok I hear Cinderbunny patting my feet to signal that it is dinnertime...gotta' go! Bye! :bow:


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 14, 2007)

Meet Tianling Wang and Feng Wang, from China. Here they are in action at the Men's 3M synchronized diving final in Barcelona, 2003. (Photo by Shaun Botterill.) 

View attachment 2157632.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 19, 2007)

With the holidays upon us and underway, it's important that we remember life's small pleasures too. 

View attachment college pal.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 19, 2007)

BTW I'm back on this thread, folks, 'cos it's got a space heater.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> BTW I'm back on this thread, folks, 'cos it's got a space heater.


You know, we outer space guys call this thingy "sun"...


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, yes. The sun. :blush: I didn't want to just come out and say that.

I do plan to be moving on from this thread though after a while. Not sure how long. Depends where the old mouse takes me. 

How have you been, Cousin Wolf?


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 19, 2007)

I guess what I wanted all along from this thread was some sort of closure. *I am leaving this thread* never had that. A feeling that, yes, names were called, insults hurled. Some people were hurt. But at the end of the day, we learned from it. We learned that you cannot sit back and be insulted without insulting back. And that in a way this intense dislike of each other, this distaste for others' mannerisms and disrespect of their opinions and whole manner of expression is only a cry for help.

Well, help was never gotten. Petty resentments grew. There are still many who felt judged, who feel judged today. Do I care about them? No. 

But how to find closure on a thread that I'm taking a break from?


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 19, 2007)

Some people have issues. That is fine. They are not the only ones. When you bring your issues to a table full of barking dogs, what can you expect? 

I'm not saying everyone's wrong. Just that there should be some standard, some sort of minimum. If we can at least agree on that then at last we'll be able to turn a page without looking back.


----------



## moore2me (Dec 19, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Some people have issues. That is fine. They are not the only ones. When you bring your issues to a table full of barking dogs, what can you expect?



Santa, How about instead of "barking" we play poker? Better now?
Moore 

View attachment dogs3.jpg


View attachment dogs2.jpg


View attachment dogs1.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 19, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Santa, How about instead of "barking" we play poker? Better now?
> Moore



Awwwww.....cute doggies!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Well, yes. The sun. :blush: I didn't want to just come out and say that.
> 
> I do plan to be moving on from this thread though after a while. Not sure how long. Depends where the old mouse takes me.
> 
> How have you been, Cousin Wolf?


Well, let's call it alive...

(I know that it doesn't look like that, right now, but believe me, I really feel alive.)

I've been drifting around a bit in (and actually out, too) the forum, lookig here, looking there, trying to enjoy life... (Not always easy, but worth a try...)


----------



## Obesus (Dec 19, 2007)

I am taking a break from the Buffie and whosehiswhatzis thread over here to lend some cheer and maybe a totally awesome....piccy! Yaysers! Cthulhu Christmas cookes! YAY!:shocked:



Timberwolf said:


> Well, let's call it alive...
> 
> (I know that it doesn't look like that, right now, but believe me, I really feel alive.)
> 
> I've been drifting around a bit in (and actually out, too) the forum, lookig here, looking there, trying to enjoy life... (Not always easy, but worth a try...)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2007)

"Cave cakem", huh?


----------



## Obesus (Dec 20, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> "Cave cakem", huh?



That was soooooooooo Freudian...I was startled for a second by the Carpe/Cave/Caveat and yes, there is indeed reason to beware the Cthulhu Kek...but The Kuchen and I will always be together, even if someone left it out in the rain!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2007)

Looks like this one's swimming... you'd better get yourself a boat...


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 22, 2007)

Glad you're browsing, Cousin Wolf. 

And holy/heathen Cthulhu Kek, Obesus! Those cookies look darn good even if they do destroy the soul. Wouldn't say you're barking up the wrong tree or whistling dixie with the cake-out-in-the-rain thing either! :eat1::eat1:


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm taking the cake from this browser. 

View attachment undead_zombie.jpg


----------



## imfree (Dec 22, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I'm taking the cake from this browser.



After that post, I'M taking a break from this thread.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 22, 2007)

Andre Duza's masterwork: "Dead Bitch Army"...rockende und schmockende! Everywhere I turn these days..ZOMBIES! Oh, it's just walking through San Francisco, aka "Land of the Walking Dead." 



Santaclear said:


> I'm taking the cake from this browser.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 1, 2008)

Obesus said:


> Andre Duza's masterwork: "Dead Bitch Army"...rockende und schmockende! Everywhere I turn these days..ZOMBIES! Oh, it's just walking through San Francisco, aka "Land of the Walking Dead."



_I recall the yellow cotton dress
Foaming like a wave
On the ground around your knees
The birds, like tender babies in your hands
And the old men playing checkers by the trees_

Like MacArthur Park, some things are just timeless and never lose their appeal, Obesus. 

View attachment girls-and-corpses05.jpg


----------



## Obesus (Jan 1, 2008)

That thar' looks to be one o' them girleeee shows what thems are a showin' down to tha' DNA Lounge these days...that "Hubba-Hubba" review I keep a' hearin' 'bout! Babe-a-lonious! (Since I am a fat chap, I am legitimately allowed to dig on skinny chicks, even here on Dims! Wa-hoooey!) Send me over one o' them. pardner!  

Yes, Friend Santa, McArthur Park still makes me all rachety and frammoushed whenever I hear it...and I like it! That and "Feeling Groovy" by them Garfunkle and Simon guys:

"Slow down, you move too fast, you've got to make the morning last
Just kickin' down the cobble-stones, lookin' for fun and feelin' groovy

Feeling groovy

Hello lamp-post, what's cha knowing, I've come to watch your flowers growin'
Ain't cha got no rhymes for me, do-it-do-do, feelin' groovy

Feeling groovy

I've got no deeds to do, no promises to keep
I'm dappled and drowsy and ready to sleep
Let the morning time drop all its petals on me

Life I love you, all is groovy"

Like our friend, Boyd Rice said at the last Frisco "Death in June" show: "What this World Needs is 24 hour a day _TECHNICOLOR GROOVINESS_!"...and he meant it!



Santaclear said:


> _I recall the yellow cotton dress
> Foaming like a wave
> On the ground around your knees
> The birds, like tender babies in your hands
> ...


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 1, 2008)

So true, Obesus. Mr. Rice knows. :bow:

Back in the day, when someone left a cake out in the rain, it was real cake. Not Little Debbie's or Ring Dings like they do now.


----------



## Obesus (Jan 1, 2008)

I used to have a girlfriend...I mean a _real _relationship, with passion and depth and fulfillment. It was the greatest time of my life...but she was not true to me. There were others and those others destroyed our loving life together. Yes. Her name was *Little Debbie*...and, oh the pleasures we shared..it saddens me, now that I think about it, so I feel I must take a momentary break from this thread to sob and weep and express my lack of closure with LD. Then again, I may share a tender moment with my new girlfriend....Miss Reese's Pieces. She is just yummalicious! Sob. :batting:



Santaclear said:


> So true, Obesus. Mr. Rice knows. :bow:
> 
> Back in the day, when someone left a cake out in the rain, it was real cake. Not Little Debbie's or Ring Dings like they do now.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 2, 2008)

Obesus said:


> I used to have a girlfriend...I mean a _real _relationship, with passion and depth and fulfillment. It was the greatest time of my life...but she was not true to me. There were others and those others destroyed our loving life together. Yes. Her name was *Little Debbie*...and, oh the pleasures we shared..it saddens me, now that I think about it, so I feel I must take a momentary break from this thread to sob and weep and express my lack of closure with LD. Then again, I may share a tender moment with my new girlfriend....Miss Reese's Pieces. She is just yummalicious! Sob. :batting:



There, there, Senor Obesus. Dry your eyes. *_hands Obesus a towel emblazoned with Nabisco logo*_ There's no reason for tears. Plenty of other fish in the sea. Just ask Mrs. Paul. Or her little friend Sara Lee. We're happy for your romance with Miss Reese but remember, those pieces can be fickle. Cap'n Crunch was my roommate in college and we still keep in touch. He tells me that Kit Kat, Suzy Q and Miss Frito Lay are fresh and available for dating and romance, possibly much more. 

View attachment saralee.jpg


----------



## Obesus (Jan 2, 2008)

It is rare that those legendary words; "Rolling on the floor, laughing" are genuinely brought into play in our real world, but, yes, there are big creases in the wall-to-wall carpeting, where my massive bulk shredded the poor thing during the roll-phase! I just about to threw a fit o' chucklin' that devastated the place! You have touched a deep chord of humor...somewheres around like a Cmaj7 or sumthin' 



Santaclear said:


> There, there, Senor Obesus. Dry your eyes. *_hands Obesus a towel emblazoned with Nabisco logo*_ There's no reason for tears. Plenty of other fish in the sea. Just ask Mrs. Paul. Or her little friend Sara Lee. We're happy for your romance with Miss Reese but remember, those pieces can be fickle. Cap'n Crunch was my roommate in college and we still keep in touch. He tells me that Kit Kat, Suzy Q and Miss Frito Lay are fresh and available for dating and romance, possibly much more.


----------



## Michelle (Dec 7, 2009)

I took a very long break from this thread and I learned something. What I learned was that the maximum multi-stage discharge pressure of a Turblex blower is 12-13 psig. I'm so excited!!


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 11, 2009)

Michelle said:


> I took a very long break from this thread and I learned something. What I learned was that the maximum multi-stage discharge pressure of a Turblex blower is 12-13 psig. I'm so excited!!



Well, I'll be darned, Michelle....I checked on this at the Turblex site and you're right! 

View attachment orange.jpg


----------

